

Firefox 3.0 final available for download - skuzins
http://blogs.zdnet.com/hardware/?p=2092

======
Hates_
For those that jump straight to the downloads: "Downloads from FTP server will
not count towards the Guinness World Record attempt for the most software
downloads in a day. If participation in this event is important to you, wait
for the official release."

